# rhino tactics



## connor986 (Feb 14, 2008)

i have 3 rhinos and i have recently discovered the best tactics. what do is put them out front of all my troops and use them as sheilds and it also puts the troops out of sight so they cant get shot at, everytime ive played them tactics ive one.

what do you think.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

that's one of the main tactics for rhinos. if it works for you, use it till it doesn't!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

i have them behind cover all the time


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

It also works in reverse. If you put your rhinos right in front of an enemy unit, they'll block their LoS to your guys. Works great against heavy weapons.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

blocking enemy LoS to an important unit is a cheeky tactic but it pays off, especially if you park it in front of a devastator unit or similar, as they have to kill it or move round it to be able to shoot again, taking them out of the game for two turns.

moved to tactics.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

if you tank shock a dev squad do they count as moving ?


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Lol cheeky tactic, i prefer actualy using mine for transport but using AS MUCH as possible.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

If you're rhino's are only moving 6" a turn to provide cover Razorbacks might be an idea, though they may get immobilised or stunned slowing down your units, as more fire will be aimed at them than rhinos. Still 1-3 twin-linked heavy bolters will make a mess of anything.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

just beware of ordonance, if they scatter and land on the precious unit that was hiding behind the rhino. Happened to me once, my Leman Russ fired it's battle cannon at a rhino. A marine assault squad was standing behind it, the shot scattered and landed on top of them. Boy, that marine player was really pissed off.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I use mine as transports ffor the first turn of the game, punting up 12 then dismounting, usually behind cover. i dont really care if they die, as long as my wolves are out, and closer to the enemy.


----------



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

same as firewolf.

go out 12". next turn dismount my assault infantry and they are withoin assault range if they move


----------



## Zeriah (May 25, 2009)

*Rhino tactica*

Give ur rhinos dozer blades 
Deploy without squad inside and behind cover preferably behind a building 
On turn1 load men in and plough through terain, pop smoke launchers
Next turn move full 12" again unload men and rapid fire the bejeezus out of the enemy
Watch ur opponet grimace:shok:


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

if you're playing Annilihation however you need to be a little bit more careful with your rhino's otherwise you're throwing away free kill points.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always liked using them as ways to create artificial chokepoints and block line of sight for enemy heavy weapons squads. If the Rhino gets blown up, then it should be in a position where it makes the enemy's maneuvering more difficult; and once it's unloaded its cargo, it might as well drive up point-blank to an enemy heavy weapons squad. That way, they either have to move around it to get to a clear firing line (which, if the Rhino isn't destroyed, can just move in front of them again), or they blow it up, in which case they've still got their line of sight blocked and have to spend some time moving around the wreck.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Maximus said:


> just beware of ordonance, if they scatter and land on the precious unit that was hiding behind the rhino. Happened to me once, my Leman Russ fired it's battle cannon at a rhino. A marine assault squad was standing behind it, the shot scattered and landed on top of them. Boy, that marine player was really pissed off.


In the case of the Leman russ, you would still get a cover save.

The biggest thing would be barrage as you probably would not get cover from it.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd still be pissed if I were the Marine player. Losing your armor save rankles when they couldn't even see your unit.


----------

